# Nipple piercing and sensitivity?



## Buffon06 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm posting this on the Ladies' Forum because a couple of years ago I posted on SIM asking if other men enjoyed nipple stimulation, and hardly any of them did. I really enjoy it, it gets me hard almost instantly, and in fact when we have PIV sex in the missionary position, I have to tell my wife to keep her hands off my nipples or I will blow in a matter of a couple of minutes!

That said I'm considering nipple piercing, and I was looking for input from females who have done this. Specifically, assuming you enjoy nipple play, once you had nipple piercings, did you find that your nipples became more sensitive, less sensitive, or neither?

I want to have this done because I feel like it would enhance the sensation of having my nipples stimulated, but I have also thought about how it might have the opposite effect.

Any input from the ladies (or dudes who are like me) is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Buffon06 said:


> I'm posting this on the Ladies' Forum because a couple of years ago I posted on SIM asking if other men enjoyed nipple stimulation, and hardly any of them did. I really enjoy it, it gets me hard almost instantly, and in fact when we have PIV sex in the missionary position, I have to tell my wife to keep her hands off my nipples or I will blow in a matter of a couple of minutes!
> 
> That said I'm considering nipple piercing, and I was looking for input from females who have done this. Specifically, assuming you enjoy nipple play, once you had nipple piercings, did you find that your nipples became more sensitive, less sensitive, or neither?


The pierced nipple is differently sensitive because the stimulus can be different. No less sensitive though I have heard it is possible.



> I want to have this done because I feel like it would enhance the sensation of having my nipples stimulated, but I have also thought about how it might have the opposite effect.
> 
> Any input from the ladies (or dudes who are like me) is welcome and appreciated!


It has added no benefit for ME from a stimulation standpoint. It has added benefit for me because my husband thinks it is hot as hell. And that tends to make things work really well!


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Been there and done that. Think twice before doing it. I ended up having to have surgery because they pierce in the wrong place, doc said he was seeing a lot of this happening. I spent 10 scary days after surgery not knowing if I had a nipple anymore. Thank god when the dressing came off I was still intact!!!! I say don't mess with a good thing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Tomara said:


> Been there and done that. Think twice before doing it. I ended up having to have surgery because they pierce in the wrong place, doc said he was seeing a lot of this happening. I spent 10 scary days after surgery not knowing if I had a nipple anymore. Thank god when the dressing came off I was still intact!!!! I say don't mess with a good thing!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The wrong place?? That is scary! What kind of studio does not know where to pierce?

Anyone who is thinking of this kind of thing, research your studio well. I got a nose, nipple and navel as well as a tattoo (all invisible except the nose stud when dressed) at the same place. All healed great. My first attempt at a navel was done at a place I had not researched. I wound up rejecting it. Gross! But no where near as awful as this outcome!


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife and I are both pierced. It changed nothing for either of us besides we both think it's saf. I enjoy nipple stimulation a lot. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

